# Grundsätzliches Problem, Applet aktutalisieren



## pro_evo (30. Jul 2005)

hi all, 


ich hab ein Problem, wenn man ja im Browser auf aktualisieren klickt oder ihn minimiert und wieder maximiert, wird ja das Applet automatisch repainted.

Bei mir im Code des Applets wird in der Paint Methode eine txt Datei ausgelesen und dann die Werte verwendet (u.a. addiert) und dann ausgegeben.
Am Ende der Paint hatte ich alle Werte wieder auf Null gesetzt , weil ansonsten bei so einem Repaint die Werte immer größer (und damit falsch) würden.

Jetzt wollt ich Werte aber schoener in nem JTable anzeigen, das TableModel verwendet auch die ausgelesenen Werte, aber alle Werte im Table sind dann null, weil ich sie ja Am Ende der Paint Null setze ... 

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen ?


p.s. zum Verständnis:
also früher war der Aufbau der paint Methode so und so ging es :

auslesen() Methode aufrufen, die die Werte ausliest, berechnet und setzt
dann die Werte anzeigen z.B: mit g.drawString ....
danach die Werte Null setzen
 
jetzt ist es so, aber so sind alle wErte im JTable Null  :

auslesen() Methode aufrufen, die die Werte ausliest, berechnet und setzt
JTable erzeugen, dessen Model die Werte nutzt
Werte null setzen


----------



## Campino (31. Jul 2005)

ähm...Werte einmal auslesen, in Variablen speichern und immer wieder verwenden? Also nicht jedesmal neu auslesen? Das könnte auch schneller gehen und weniger Traffic erzeugen. Das ist nicht nur für Menschen mit Volumentarifen sondern auch für den serverbetreiber, der ja für Traffic bezahlt (frag mal stevg, der kann dir sagen was kostet) wichtig.


----------



## youssef (1. Aug 2005)

Hallo,
einfach wäre das auslesen und berechnen der werte nicht im paint zu machen. die paint methode soll dann nur die werte neu zeichnen.

Gruss
Youssef


----------

